# Martin HD-28?



## Gary

Thats a lot of money!

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Martin-HD-28-Standard-Dreadnought-Acoustic-100283774-i1148358.gc

On my bucket list to do is to eventually get a high end Martin. OR?


----------



## catndahats

-or- 
try a Collings D-1 or D-2.
Made in Austin, incredible sound...


----------



## Ol School

That's actually a pretty good price. I had a Martin HD-28vs that was a fantastic guitar. It sounded like a grand piano. Great lows and crystal highs. Unfortunately, I got hard up for money and had to sell it. Sold it on Ebay to a guy in Australia.


----------



## Pistol58

Here is my bucket list guitar....plays like a dream

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-GIBSON...D-/260869150105?pt=Guitar&hash=item3cbd035599


----------



## Wharf_Rat

Last year, I bought a Martin HD-35 and had Fishman electronincs added to it. Three months ago, I had a hand operation and now it mostly sits in its case. Bought a Gretsch Chet Atkins Country Gentleman at the same time. Finally have the guitars I always wanted, but I might as well sell them.


----------



## weimtrainer

Taylor 916ce.


----------



## spark

You get what you pay for Bro!!! I bought a Martin hd28 in the rare but beautiful "Sunburst"! Its the most beautiful guitar you will ever lay your eyes on! It sounds awesome! The older it gets the better it gets! I restrung it and had it checked out after about 6 months. Everything was perfect like It came from the factory! It smells good too! It has the aroma of fresh cut wood! I will never own anything but Martin acoustic guitars! Spend the extra money and get one!!! You wont regret it!


----------



## Storyville

*martin*

I have a Martin 00028EC Eric Clapton signature and it is an outstanding acoustic. Next on my list is a Nick Lucas style 00, just looking for the right deal.


----------



## spark

I have a friend in Huntsville Texas who owns a music store here and in Conroe Texas! I bought my Martin hd28, and 3 other guitars, 4 amps, stomp boxes, and many more music related items! He will meet or beat any internet price, Guitar centers price, Musicians Friends price, or any ones price! He also will do upgrades to your guitar if you want! He does trades too!! Give Chip Looney owner of ONE MUSIC SUARE a call at 936-295-3819!! Drive a little save a lot! You wont regret it!! Tell him Spark told you to call!!


----------



## Bruce J

...or a Taylor 814ce.


----------

